# pooping in bathtub & sink!



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

hello all! my boyfriend adopted an adorable tabby kitten at 8 wks old... she is now 15 weeks and seems to be developing confidence every day. she is healthy and cute as a button. BUT! she poops in the bathtub every chance she gets! so we closed the bathtub sliding doors to keep her out of there and now she poops in his sink! it's crazy! she also uses her litter box, but we want to know why she prefers the sink/tub. is it the texture? :? anyway, she also used his guest bed when she first came home, so now he keeps that room closed off. i have two cats and have never had a problem, although my lola likes to pretend to 'dig' in both the tub and my sink. 

thanks for all your help! we'd love to figure this out so we can prevent her from doing it. it is gross and stinky.


----------



## Lil jon fan (Dec 13, 2003)

Hmm, pooping in the bathroom is the reason we still have Max the intolerable cat. We were at a hotel and we let him run around free in the room while we slept. Well, appearently, he found a small hole leading UNDER the bed. When we woke up we couldn't find him!!!! It was so late, we left and sadly thought we would never find him again. However, the hotel said they would keep a close eye out. 

Well, it appeared he WAS in the room of the hotel when a maid found his poop in the hotel bathtub. We were contacted and we picked Max up. They found him under the bed. He was very weak and if we had waited longer, he would have een extremely sick.

Also, my dogs name is Lola.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

one of my cats likes to poop in the bathtub too. having 5 i dont know which it is, but its yuck!!!
i close the bathroom off now and they dont go anywhere else where they shouldnt, but if i leave the bathroom open again for a long while someone will leave me a pressie. i dunno what it is about bath tubs :\


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

looking at some other threads, i think it may be the texture of the porcelain... the smoothness. so i told my boyfriend to put less litter in her box so she can feel the sides of the box and that perhaps he'd eventually have to go with flat newspaper instead of litter. i'll let you know how the 'less litter in the box' approach works!

say hello to lola the dog for me!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

well - it seems toilet training him may be easy!


----------

